# Anyone know of where I can find an Elhew in Georgia?



## Mumpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking at expanding my pack this coming spring and would like an Elhew Pointer. Anyone have any contacts for any Elhew Kennels in Georgia?

TIA


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Can't help you, but, what a beautiful dog,,,, are they good with other dogs? Are they primarily bird dogs, I had never heard of them, I'll probably Google them,,,,


----------



## drawedback (Dec 8, 2015)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't help you, but, what a beautiful dog,,,, are they good with other dogs? Are they primarily bird dogs, I had never heard of them, I'll probably Google them,,,,



He is referring to an English Pointer, with Elhew bloodlines.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Got ya,,,, thanks, learn something new every day,,,, thanks


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Dec 8, 2015)

*elhew*

I can not help You  with a Ga. breeder, but I also want  a male elhew. I put  a deposit down on  a puppy at superior  kennels in superior wis.  should get the pup in the first of April. I have wanted a  male elhew for  a long time and decided it was time. I have a 2 year old 1/2 elhew female (spayed)  that I can not say enough  good about, she is special


----------



## drawedback (Dec 9, 2015)

Check out Dirt Broke Kennels.


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Drawedback! Checking them out now. I'm looking to get a Female and a Male from different lines so I'll definitely get in touch with DB about one of the pups for sure.


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 10, 2015)

I contacted DB and they are not planning any litters for the 2016 year. 

If anyone is looking for a Male, they said they do have 3 males left out of the June Litter.


----------



## drawedback (Dec 11, 2015)

There used to be a guy on here called singleshot. He owned Elhew Mcdougal, I bought a pup from him a few years ago. If you could look him up, he might could help you out, Also its not Ga, But a buddy of mine bought one a while back from Pine Hill Kennels in Tennessee. They breed a lot of old blood like Elhew Damascus. They are a big kennel, and usually have litters year round.


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 14, 2015)

Yep, I've been speaking with Gary at Pine Hill and I'm sending him a Deposit after Christmas for a Spring Pup.

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## drawedback (Dec 14, 2015)

No problem buddy, it's funny, ten years ago I could found you a pointer right around here in a few days. Now everybody has switched to shorthairs, and it's hard to find a pointer. I like a good shorthair, but there is just something about watching a pointer glide through the cover that no other dog can compare to.


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 16, 2015)

drawedback said:


> No problem buddy, it's funny, ten years ago I could found you a pointer right around here in a few days. Now everybody has switched to shorthairs, and it's hard to find a pointer. I like a good shorthair, but there is just something about watching a pointer glide through the cover that no other dog can compare to.



I agree, I love GSP's, Drahts, I love all bird dogs for that matter, but after a recent training day we did here on Fort Benning, I fell in love with a little Elhew Pointer pup and I will not be denied!!!  lol


----------

